# Small Commercial Lot-Need Help



## Guardbum115 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys, looking for what you would charge for a lot this size. 
Been doing some residential work with my blower however this year has been slow. Had some interest on the commercial side which I'm new at. I know different markets will drive the price but like I said I just would like a ballpark to start in.

Area to be removed is around 5400 sq ft. I could do this with my blower but ya it's not ideal, looked into getting a bobcat to be a little more efficient for stuff like this especially if I pick up more commercial jobs.

The biz is just me so my overhead is fairly low. The residential stuff I have been doing I try to work/charge at a rate so that I'm bringing in $100 an hr which I've also seen others on here recommend as a rough goal.

Appreciate your help in advance gents.
GB


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

What blower do you have ?

Where are you going to blow the snow ?

Roof ? Street ? Not a whole lot of places to put it


----------



## Guardbum115 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge;1963603 said:


> What blower do you have ?
> 
> Where are you going to blow the snow ?
> 
> Roof ? Street ? Not a whole lot of places to put it


Honda 928. Prob blow to the west and south parts of the lot, I'm sure the city would love it if I put it in the street, sounds like a bad idea and more liability.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

What about the parking lot in the back
And left side of the photo isn't that part of the lot


----------



## Guardbum115 (Jan 22, 2015)

Antlerart06;1963631 said:


> What about the parking lot in the back
> And left side of the photo isn't that part of the lot


Those are possibilities but the owners main focus was the area I designated. If I got the bobcat I would prob stack the snow on that west side of the bldg somewhere since it's not used for parking.

What are you guys thinking price wise?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

$160 for the entire lot, $100 for just the highlighted areas.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Guardbum115;1963624 said:


> Honda 928. Prob blow to the west and south parts of the lot, I'm sure the city would love it if I put it in the street, sounds like a bad idea and more liability.


Yes...it is. I just dont see it being productive with a blower, even with a nice honda 928. Seems like a pain having to move the stuff around multiple times.

If you can figure out how long it will take you, figuring out a cost,might be easy, then factor in your overhead and profit into that cost. I think you might be a snowman by the time youre done with the lot


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Guardbum115;1963754 said:


> Those are possibilities but the owners main focus was the area I designated. If I got the bobcat I would prob stack the snow on that west side of the bldg somewhere since it's not used for parking.
> 
> What are you guys thinking price wise?


So owner only wants 1/3 of the lot done I wouldn't even bid on it. That deal give a person bad name.

People be asking all the time who did a crappy job in that lot

O top that Who looks for a new guy at end of the season.

Well to clean that pile on site $50 10 mins worth of work 
To haul off $150 per hour
I wouldnt use a WB blower on that. But if there willing pay your rate go for it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't forget you have public sidewalk will have to be cleaned unless your city cleans them


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Around here, that's a 30-35.00 lot


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

$50.00 with walks. 15 min of work.


----------



## Guardbum115 (Jan 22, 2015)

Appreciate all the feedback


----------



## hinikersnowplow (Jan 23, 2007)

i would charge at least $45


----------



## Guardbum115 (Jan 22, 2015)

Those of you running a bobcat with a standard bucket about how long do you think the area marked would take to complete?


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

i'll do it for $25


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

TPCLandscaping;1964326 said:


> i'll do it for $25


Here you go...

Hire this guy, and charge the building owner $150. Pure profit....Thumbs Up

Make sure you get TPC to provide you his insurance info, so you can push any claims back onto him..:waving:


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

insurance? i just leave the scene and let the owner deal with it


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

TPCLandscaping;1964338 said:


> insurance? i just leave the scene and let the owner deal with it


Man... You work CHEAP ! All the way to Kansas and back for $25 per push ??

I'll pay you $28.00 per lot to come here.... and I'll even throw in a gift card to Dunkin Donuts if you shovel too...

This way, when it snows.... I get to stay HOME and watch the snow fall, and dollars roll in....Thumbs Up

Woo Hoo !


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1964357 said:


> Man... You work CHEAP ! All the way to Kansas and back for $25 per push ??
> 
> I'll pay you $28.00 per lot to come here.... and I'll even throw in a gift card to Dunkin Donuts if you shovel too...
> 
> ...


Oh man I'm game…has it been above Zero for more than a day there?

I won't pull up to a residential property for anything less than $40….

That property he's showing needs a skid steer with a pusher cause there's no place to really stack it..i'd say $3500 to $4000 for the season without material.

There are a lot of variables, like what kind of office is it? Is it a zero tolerance to have it down to pavement within a certain amount of time? Do you have to have it open at a certain time? Do they want walk ways taken care of? Whats your trigger depth.


----------



## fishandson (Sep 15, 2014)

I just did a lot almost identical to this. She called the night before a storm and I quoted her $200 over the phone. She said do it instantly. When she paid she said she wasn't told anything less than $450 by anybody else. I thought I was killing her.


----------

